# what type of fish is this



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

i dont know what kind of cichlid is this.  Ive been trying to search for it but havent got a clue, can somebody help me indentify it.

http://www.arofanatics.com/members/lostboi/mybigindotiger/


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

It's actually an asian fish, a Datnoid of some kind... Probably Datnioides pulcher, also known as a Siamese Tiger Fish or Wide Bar Datnoid. If this isn't the exact species, it's pretty darn close! Here's a link:

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/dat_pulcher.htm

I'd like to get one, but I don't have the space in my tank or the best water conditions for it...


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

i dont know if that thing gonna kill my frontosa and my other cichlids. It look awesome but dont know about its temperment


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

From what I've read of them, they can be moderately aggressive, but not overly so. As long as their size is comparable, I would think they'd be fine with a frontosa and other cichlids.

I've never had one myself, though, so please do more research now that you know what it is. I could be completely wrong about their temperment.

Good luck, and congrats on getting such a cool fish!


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

thx for the information, and yeah i will try get some more information, thank you.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

good finding, i woulda guess a variant of butterkoefi at first...but flynn is right.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I spend a lot of time hunting for oddballs... They're my favorite kind of fish!

If I ever get a digital camera, I'll have to take a shot of the one fish I've never been able to identify. I've looked everywhere I can find trying to figure this one out, and nobody knows what it is! It's got a body shape about like a black shark, but it's got scales like a carp, a downturned mouth like a sucker fish, but it's mouth isn't made for sucking on things. It's also a purplish brown color. Weirdest thing I've ever found. I got it when it was about 3 inches long, and now it about 8 inches. Gotta get me a camera!

-Flynn


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL you too huh? Think weirdest thing i have had thus far is the DragonFish, that was freakin cool!


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

yeah i try get a dragon fish but theyre to big for my tank, I wish I had a bigger tank because I heard its awesome when feeding time for the dragaon fish.


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

well i try to get it but after looking at this page, is this fish illegal to have in the U.S?

http://www.fish-forum.com/modules.php?name=Profiles&id=36


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

No its not, I was at the pet store in WI today and a girl brought a full grown one in to the shop. Gorgeous!


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, they're no illegal, although Thailand doesn't export them anymore, which makes them hard to find. There are some on Aquabid ever once in a while, but I haven't seen prices I liked yet... I would also have to acclimate him to a lower pH before putting him in my big tank. I keed it around 6.3. I also don't keep any salt in the water, and I've heard that these guys are everything from brackish to straight fresh. I'm still not sure what's exactly right!

-Flynn


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

wow their ph level have to go down that low, my tank right now is like 7 point something. They look like pretty hardy fish, I dont want to riskt buying one so expensive, and later one dying. They have sold a indo one for like 35 dollar each for one about 3 inches. Is that a good deal?


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

That's about what I've seen them for online, but not including shipping, so it sounds like a very good deal to me. From what I've read, they like their pH around 7-8, so your tank should be fine. I was saying that the pH in _my_ tank is around 6.3. Also, check with the store where your buying it and see what water parameters they're keeping it in... What pH, temp, and salt content? Like I said, I've heard they're brackish fish, but I've also heard they're freshwater. fishbase.org says they're freshwater, though, and they are usually reliable.


----------

